# Warteschlangenbug



## gerysport (30. Mai 2013)

Leider hab ich seit geraumer Zeit den Fehler: Einreihen in Warteschlange für Server (0x80004005) fehlgeschlagen.
Von Turbine keine Antwort Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tip?


----------



## Belo79 (30. Mai 2013)

Ok, habe den gleichen Fehler, liegt nicht an Deiner Kiste.

Hier der Link zum Lotro Forum:
http://forums.lotro.com/showthread.php?513746-Failed-to-lauch-client

Da hilft nur warten...


----------

